# Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE!



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Ok, I really want to install this myself. However, I've never done it before. I've heard that Blaupunkt H/U's are plug-and-play with the factory monsoon (I have a stock 2001 GTi GLX w/monsoon - I am only interested in changing the H/U for hte time being). I got the box, and was all excited, but I found like numerous wiring harnesses and stuff. How does it work? Please help, I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. I just need some help here...


_Modified by VarLordahl at 12:28 AM 7-11-2006_


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

If the looks of the wires is intimidating, I suggest you have a professional install it. And no, I don't think the Blaupunkt is "plug & play" with the Monsoon. If I remember correctly, the switched power and constant power wires are switched. Therefore everything will appear to work OK, untill you turn it off and then the clock and presets will likely be lost and the Blau will not turn off with the key.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

Well, I installed it. Because Bosch makes both the OEM Monsoon Headunit, and the Blaupunkt, the backs of the units were *identical* in every way. I just transferred with wires directly.
Two Problems though:
1) THERE IS THIS INTERFERENCE STATIC THAT MATCHES THE RPM's of THE ENGINE. WHAT IS THIS? DO I NEED GO GROUND SOMETHING? THE SOUND DISSAPEARS WHEN I TURN UP THE STEReO LOUD ENOUGH, BUT I CAN NO LONGER LISTEN TO QUIET MUSIC?? HOW DO I FIX THIS???
2) WHen I turn the car off and remove the key, the stereo stays on. Once I press power on the H/U, it turns off. I then can't turn the power back on until I start the car again. It's actually a weird and counterintuative system, if you think about it. I heard a story about someboy with a CD-71 (the older version of this head unit) that had problems because it wasn't turning off the amp, and it was ruining batteries. Could this be happening to me? I guess Ill know by tomarrow morning...
THanks for the help in advance!


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I installed it. Because Bosch makes both the OEM Monsoon Headunit, and the Blaupunkt, the backs of the units were *identical* in every way. I just transferred with wires directly.
Two Problems though:
1) THERE IS THIS INTERFERENCE STATIC THAT MATCHES THE RPM's of THE ENGINE. WHAT IS THIS? DO I NEED GO GROUND SOMETHING? THE SOUND DISSAPEARS WHEN I TURN UP THE STEReO LOUD ENOUGH, BUT I CAN NO LONGER LISTEN TO QUIET MUSIC?? HOW DO I FIX THIS???
2) WHen I turn the car off and remove the key, the stereo stays on. Once I press power on the H/U, it turns off. I then can't turn the power back on until I start the car again. It's actually a weird and counterintuative system, if you think about it. I heard a story about someboy with a CD-71 (the older version of this head unit) that had problems because it wasn't turning off the amp, and it was ruining batteries. Could this be happening to me? I guess Ill know by tomarrow morning...
THanks for the help in advance![HR][/HR]​I had a Blaupunky Heidelberg CD51 installed a while back, and like I said before, I know the wire layout is not the same and I think its the switched and constant power that is reversed (I used an adapter for this reason and to eliminate the "K" wire without cutting). This would explain #2. Also, I originally thought Bosch made the Monsoon, but I think its actually made by Delphi/Delco (they use the same plug housings though and maybe some other parts too)
I will try to look more into this also. Good luck
1. Sounds like a ground loop. I would try running a ground wire straight to the chassis. I had this same problem and grounded to the steel support frame behind the console, this cured it for me.


----------



## PassAudi (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

The VW head unit is made by Panasonic (Matsu****a corp). The Monsoon amp and speakers are made by Delco for Monsoon corp. The Panasonic head unit and Bosch (Blaupunkt) head unit have similar connectors/pinouts because VW/Audi enforced that design requirement onto Panasonic, so that VW / Audi could have a dual vendor source for thier stock stereo equipment, without having to change the chassis wiring harness / connectors.


----------



## UPinG (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I installed it. Because Bosch makes both the OEM Monsoon Headunit, and the Blaupunkt, the backs of the units were *identical* in every way. I just transferred with wires directly.
Two Problems though:
1)...
2) WHen I turn the car off and remove the key, the stereo stays on. Once I press power on the H/U, it turns off. I then can't turn the power back on until I start the car again. It's actually a weird and counterintuative system, if you think about it. I heard a story about someboy with a CD-71 (the older version of this head unit) that had problems because it wasn't turning off the amp, and it was ruining batteries. Could this be happening to me? I guess Ill know by tomarrow morning...
[HR][/HR]​CChristensen gave you the answer to your above problem before you had the problem. He said:
"...the switched power and constant power wires are switched. Therefore everything will appear to work OK, untill you turn it off and then the clock and presets will likely be lost and the Blau will not turn off with the key."
Your switched and constant power wires are reversed.











[Modified by UPinG, 7:30 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1. Sounds like a ground loop. I would try running a ground wire straight to the chassis. I had this same problem and grounded to the steel support frame behind the console, this cured it for me.[HR][/HR]​SO I attach the wire to the chassis, but what part of the head unit do I attach the other end of the wire to?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SO I attach the wire to the chassis, but what part of the head unit do I attach the other end of the wire to?[HR][/HR]​I would attach the (-) wire from the Blaupunkt straight to chassis ground. If the noise is still present, you may try adding another wire from the strap mount on the Blaupunkt also to chassis ground. You may have to experiment a little, grounds are finiky. Here is a technical paper from audiocontrol on ground issues.
http://www.audiocontrol.com/techpapers/tech1002.pdf


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (PassAudi)*

That sounds logical and is likely the case, but could you tell me how you know this? I opened the deck and found nothing indicating Mastu****a corp. I know the changers are Panasonic, but they could just use that protocol


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

I did some more research and not only are the power leads switched, but the Blaupunkt's power antenna lead goes out on the "K" wire it looks like...NOT GOOD


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I did some more research and not only are the power leads switched, but the Blaupunkt's power antenna lead goes out on the "K" wire it looks like...NOT GOOD[HR][/HR]​So what does this mean for me?
I had my car parked for 20 hours straight with my almost-dead battery, and it started right up. It is cutting power off to the amp.
Basically, once I find out how to ground it right (I'm 95% sure I"ll be able to fix that problem tonight), what is wrong with me just leaving it how it is? What does it mean that the power lead is backwards? Does it mean that the speakers +'s and -'s are reversed? The sound does sound a little strange - hard to explain how though. 
Will it have detrimental effects on my amp/speakers? THe sound is already about 300% better than stock. Please someone respond.
I'm thinking about just bringing it to Best Buy (I can't find ANY car audio shops out were I go to college) and having them do it for me.


[Modified by VarLordahl, 11:33 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So what does this mean for me?
I had my car parked for 20 hours straight with my almost-dead battery, and it started right up. It is cutting power off to the amp.
Basically, once I find out how to ground it right (I'm 95% sure I"ll be able to fix that problem tonight), what is wrong with me just leaving it how it is? What does it mean that the power lead is backwards? Does it mean that the speakers +'s and -'s are reversed? The sound does sound a little strange - hard to explain how though. 
Will it have detrimental effects on my amp/speakers? THe sound is already about 300% better than stock. Please someone respond.
I'm thinking about just bringing it to Best Buy (I can't find ANY car audio shops out were I go to college) and having them do it for me.

[Modified by VarLordahl, 11:33 PM 3-5-2003][HR][/HR]​First, I recommend using an adapter to wire it correctly. Second, by reversing I mean the "constant +12V" and the "Switched +12V" are reversed which means it will not switch off with the key, the clock/presets memory may not work properly, and the radio's amp section will be tied to the car's smaller radio fuse. As far as the Ant. lead connected to the K wire, I'm not sure of the problems associated with that, but since it is linked to the cars computer system, sending a +12 out on it may cause problems such as CEL or something. But again, I'm not positive, and I don't want to find out either!


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
First, I recommend using an adapter to wire it correctly. Second, by reversing I mean the "constant +12V" and the "Switched +12V" are reversed which means it will not switch off with the key, the clock/presets memory may not work properly, and the radio's amp section will be tied to the car's smaller radio fuse. As far as the Ant. lead connected to the K wire, I'm not sure of the problems associated with that, but since it is linked to the cars computer system, sending a +12 out on it may cause problems such as CEL or something. But again, I'm not positive, and I don't want to find out either! [HR][/HR]​Well, amazingly, the clock on my H/U automatically picks up the time on my car's built - in clock. So whatever it says on my dash, my H/U says. As for the CEL, I've had the thing turned up REALLY loud and no CEL problems or fuse blowouts. I still think this weekend I'm gonna look into having it professionally installed. Until then, though, I'm gonna just enjoy it!


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

Guys, come on, please.
I have been searching and searching and i can't figure out how to do this. I have been told that I probably just have to switch a few wires in the stock harness, but I don't know which ones. And I know that I"m gonna get charged about $80 to have this done at an Audio shop. Could someone please help me here...


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

Just so everyone knows, *cchristensen* is the best! He spent a good chunk of his time helping me out with this, and he even drew this picture and e-mailed it to me. This guy is the best! He is what really makes vortex and the vw community tick...
Thanks man! I owe you one! If you have any interest in a set of MKIV Hella R/C/C/R taillights, lemme know, I'll cut you one hell of a deal...
just so if someone else has this problem, I'm gonna post the diagram he made...


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*

Thanks! I just hope it helps. Some more changes
Pin 5 (III) is a powerd antenna out on the Blaupunkt but its connected to constant 12V on the car's harness. This pin should probably be disconnected and insulated.
Pin 1 (III) is Automatic Sound on the Blaupunkt but is an anti theft connection on the car's harness. This should also be disconnected/insulated I think.
Pin 2 (III) is radio mute on the Blaupunkt (cell phone mute) but there should not be any wires in the car's harness.
Pin 6 (III) is the dimmer on the Blaupunkt and it matches up correctly with the car's harness. Pin 8 is ground on both. OK
Section II pins appear to match up with Blaupunkt, OK


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*









This might be helpful


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (user name unknown)*

I have been looking for that diagram for a week! 
Also, CChristensen's diagram is very helpful. 
I am having an almost exact same problem - my radio does not turn off with the key. This is stupid that Blaupunkt uses the same plug styles but changes the wires.


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (Andrman)*

Ok I cleaned up that drawing a bit.








All one has to do to install their new radio is plug their adapter into these plugs, then connect their adaptor's wires to the apporpriate wires on their new stereo's harnesses.
*Remove the wires from your adapter that would make contact with #3 and #5 on the black VW connector*
I will somehow make this availible to everyone, as it is helpful to those with or without Blaupunkt stereos. If anyone sees an error please let me know.
I need a Bentley... this info would be so easy to find then...


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (Andrman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am having an almost exact same problem - my radio does not turn off with the key. This is stupid that Blaupunkt uses the same plug styles but changes the wires.[HR][/HR]​Actually, I think Blaupunkt has used this wiring scheme for several years, and VW kind of changed things around. Thanks for cleaning up the drawing. I was in a hurry and drew it based on the schematics...I didn't plan on it being put up on a site


----------



## animus (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (cchristensen)*

just finished reading, some good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick questions - 
1. does the above diagram only apply to moonson decks?
2. does the above info apply to the Blaupunkt Hamburg CD70 as well?
thanks!


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (animus)*

I believe the info in my picture (copied from CChristensen) applies to Monsoon and non-Monsoon. I think the difference is the Monsoon utilizes the green plug that I did not supply info for, but I am not sure.


----------



## monkey28 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (VarLordahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VarLordahl* »_Just so everyone knows, *cchristensen* is the best! He spent a good chunk of his time helping me out with this, and he even drew this picture and e-mailed it to me. This guy is the best! He is what really makes vortex and the vw community tick...
Thanks man! I owe you one! If you have any interest in a set of MKIV Hella R/C/C/R taillights, lemme know, I'll cut you one hell of a deal...
just so if someone else has this problem, I'm gonna post the diagram he made...









Hi, So basically remove pin#3, 5 and reverse pin#4 and #7, is that correct??
Thanks


----------



## evilnetwork (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Just Got Blaupunkt CD72, never done this before, NEED INSTALL HELP PLEASE! (monkey28)*

is there any way we can get those pics reposted? i can host.


----------



## L0KK1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Any idea if these need to be switched around on the wiring harness from Crutchfield? I bought a JVC CD player and the harness and was planning on doing the install this weekend. I wasn't aware of this until I came to this forum today. Thanks.


----------



## TonySD (Sep 25, 1999)

*Re: (L0KK1)*

I don't think you have to make any changes to the wiring. I just installed a Kenwood KDC-X579 in my Golf yesterday. I just followed instructions that Crutchfield gave me and everything works fine. The hardest part of the install was routing the "switched power" lead to the fuse box, and that really wasn't too hard at all. The Kenwood sounds 100x better than the old double din Monsoon that I had in there. Good luck with the install.


----------

